# Really...I don't care how rare it is...$4000.00????????



## bricycle (Oct 10, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-RARE-...598?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a85f013c6


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 10, 2013)

bricycle said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-RARE-...598?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a85f013c6




Someone is sniffing glue..... Ill buy it for 3.00 and use it as a doorstop..


----------



## zephyrblau (Oct 15, 2013)

does the CABE have a museum that I've managed to miss ?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 15, 2013)

$300.00 tops!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 15, 2013)

bricycle said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-RARE-...598?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a85f013c6




But Bri,just think..When you ride it around you can brag to everyone at the next bike show that your rear hub is "worth" $4000!!  And theyll be jealous!!


Ok..Maybe not.....and maybe theyll laugh at you behind your back.... 


OK..definately laugh in your face ..


----------



## bricycle (Oct 15, 2013)

bikesnbuses said:


> But Bri,just think..When you ride it around you can brag to everyone at the next bike show that your rear hub is "worth" $4000!!  And theyll be jealous!!
> 
> 
> Ok..Maybe not.....and maybe theyll laugh at you behind your back....
> ...




...you got that right!


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 15, 2013)

I'd go $600 on it right now but not much more than that.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 15, 2013)

It is missing the 2 nuts.
Those are worth at least $2,000.00!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 15, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> It is missing the 2 nuts.
> Those are worth at least $2,000.00!




...you had to bring Dave and Vince into this......


----------



## squeedals (Oct 15, 2013)

I've dealt with this guy. He's got some crazy ideas. He's also selling this bike, third time on the Bay with no takers. Split rims and a dicey "after the sale" pitch and I quote : "I will ship, cost of shipping PLUS $25 dis assembly fee.
Not responsible for items damaged during dis assembly!"

Sure......so if he breaks something you're s*it out of luck? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-ear...300?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a85ef9d6c

Also he says he spoke with the "CABE Bicycle museum, in his description? We got a museum?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 15, 2013)

He may hack it to pieces using a Sawzall!


----------



## squeedals (Oct 15, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> He may hack it to pieces using a Sawzall!




Dicey any way you look at it.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 15, 2013)

one could always spend their hard earned money on this gem....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-ANT...faultDomain_0&hash=item33832795b5#ht_97wt_924


----------



## squeedals (Oct 15, 2013)

bricycle said:


> one could always spend their hard earned money on this gem....
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-ANT...faultDomain_0&hash=item33832795b5#ht_97wt_924




Or better yet.........go to a casino! At least you'll have fun losing $$$$


----------



## bike (Oct 15, 2013)

*hey if I ship you an old bike*



squeedals said:


> I've dealt with this guy. He's got some crazy ideas. He's also selling this bike, third time on the Bay with no takers. Split rims and a dicey "after the sale" pitch and I quote : "I will ship, cost of shipping PLUS $25 dis assembly fee.
> Not responsible for items damaged during dis assembly!"
> 
> Sure......so if he breaks something you're s*it out of luck?
> ...




you take the risk that something rusty will break when I take it apart- that is part of shipping rather than picking up- sh*t happens, goes with the territory.
You cannot tell till you actually take it apart and I cannot dissasemble every bike before I list it for sale- broken bolts are pretty common esp on fenders...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 15, 2013)

I soak my old rusty heaps with RustBlast for about 2 weeks of constant spraying and all comes apart very easily.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 15, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I soak my old rusty heaps with RustBlast for about 2 weeks of constant spraying and all comes apart very easily.




Amen.... you'd be suprised how well "Kroil" works! I use it on all my spokes before dismanteling.
And on each bike I bring home.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 15, 2013)

bike said:


> you take the risk that something rusty will break when I take it apart- that is part of shipping rather than picking up- sh*t happens, goes with the territory.
> You cannot tell till you actually take it apart and I cannot dissasemble every bike before I list it for sale- broken bolts are pretty common esp on fenders...




A broken bolt I can live with. You are right though.......it's all a risk if you don't pick up. That's still an open ended disclaimer I would be wary of. How much care something is taken apart can make a difference. I've restored a few bikes and the "if it doesn't budge, get a bigger hammer" technique never flew with me, but it was my bike and I had the time to take it apart, so I guess sellers have to cover their azz......makes sense. But you know.....still don't like it.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 15, 2013)

I will give it a try.
Thanks.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 15, 2013)

I bought a bike from well, "bike", and he warned me ahead of time he had trouble with a bolt. He took the time to undo it properly. Kudo's to "bike"!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 15, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I will give it a try.
> Thanks.




Use an eye dropper... it's valuable stuff!!!


----------



## squeedals (Oct 15, 2013)

bricycle said:


> I bought a bike from well, "bike", and he warned me ahead of time he had trouble with a bolt. He took the time to undo it properly. Kudo's to "bike"!!!!!!!!!!!




I'm totally cool  with that.


----------



## bike (Oct 15, 2013)

*Thanks!*



bricycle said:


> I bought a bike from well, "bike", and he warned me ahead of time he had trouble with a bolt. He took the time to undo it properly. Kudo's to "bike"!!!!!!!!!!!




I try.... but also like I said- could have went the other way!


----------

